# OH MY GOSH...I'm going on a SEX-cation!



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

My hubby and I are going to a fancy and very private B&B on a lake to celebrate our 5th anniversary. Long story short, we've made it through a rough patch over a year ago with his indiscretions with an ex. 
My husband has been very good about helping me get though it and in my emotional recovery. We planned this vacation full of outdoor activities, kayaking, SUPing, fishing, etc....BUT I just found out it going to rain the whole time and be very cold!!

Looks like its now going to be a SEXCATION!!:smthumbup: 
NO, wonder he was happy about the weather....

I'm bringing a sex game, wine, candles, sexy undies, shot glasses, and massage bars....I'm I forgetting anything????


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What's a "massage bar"? And I'd pack a new sex toy or two...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

beachbabe said:


> I'm I forgetting anything????


Sounds like you've already packed your enthusiasm. Looks like you're set. 

My wife and I are going to a friends beach condo towards the end of October. It'll be fairly chilly. So that means lots of indoor activities. At least that's what I'm hoping for. Just wish she'd be down with the sex game, or other spicing up materials.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Recreational Viagra, lube, cologne, music, and your painkiller of choice for sore muscles and hangovers.


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

Its a solid massage oil bar...We are due for a new toy or two...


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds FAB-U-LOUS!

Don't forget food... a nice bite sized food you feed each other... berries, grapes, chocolate, dried fruit, ??? etc..

Finger licking good!

Gotta keep the energy up for sex-cation.

Have a great time!


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Sounds awesome - I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Just wish she'd be down with the sex game, or other spicing up materials.


I was never into the sex board games...but this one is very good. You start off with intimate (mind) questions about yourselves, then work up to the really sexy (body) acts. During the game you have shots (or wine/beer) to loosen up. Its called "A HOT AFFAIR...with your partner" and its designed with married couples.
In case you are interested....


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I love sexcations. We always take toys, magazines to read to each other (Forum), some erotic fiction maybe, a porn DVD or two, candles, booze (Baileys in the morning coffee is always good), sexy undies and clothes (I have a couple of wraps from Hawaii I usually wear most of the time), bathing suits for a dip in the hot tub if it's not a private one, bubble bath if we have a jacuzzi, maybe something to lick off of each other.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, and some panties he can rip off of me. He likes that.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

High heels, plenty of room on your digital camera disc for pictures, sleeping mask to cover your or his eyes, feathers, and lots of lingerie. Lubrication, and a feisty, sexy attitude!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

beachbabe said:


> I was never into the sex board games...but this one is very good. You start off with intimate (mind) questions about yourselves, then work up to the really sexy (body) acts. During the game you have shots (or wine/beer) to loosen up. Its called "A HOT AFFAIR...with your partner" and its designed with married couples.
> In case you are interested....


Cool. Thanks. I'm going to look that one up.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Gotta give credit to Faithful Wife for this idea, which I have used to great personal enjoyment. Old clothing that can be worn, but then ripped off and torn to shreds...ooooh laaaaa laaaa!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

From the sounds of it, maybe you should bring a tank or two of oxygen. Have fun.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Cuffs. And a blindfold.

Oh, and for the record, the Hitachi Magic Wand is NOT dual voltage, so if you're leaving the country, leave it at home.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

The suggestion Anon is talking about came from this blog post of mine:

I Married a Sex God: 14. The Sex Closet

And this one might have a few relevant suggestions for you as well (but it is more about "all the time" rather than just vacation but anyway...)

I Married a Sex God: 22. Sexual Preparedness


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Don't forget food... a nice bite sized food you feed each other... berries, grapes, chocolate, dried fruit, ??? etc..
> 
> Finger licking good!
> 
> Gotta keep the energy up for sex-cation!


I love that...you do want to have energy unto spare

*Faithful wife*: Great blog!!! Love it...Thanks 

I'm really excited about this weekend, we always have enjoyed each others company. I want to bring everything and then RELAX and let the_ day and night _take us where it will. I don't want to over plan it...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Have fun and bring us a good report back!


----------



## Silvr Surfer (Sep 25, 2013)

Done this, loved it. Bring plenty of lube, lotion, pain reliever, caffein pills, and a video camera.

have fun.


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife and I did one of these last year and just booked another for this year. We were getting back into the swing of things before we went and had an insanely hot weekend away, introducing certain kinky aspects into our sex life. This time around, I expect it to go even further and cannot wait to get there.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

This sounds like a winning idea. Kayaking? pheh. We all should be so lucky that it rains on our vacation.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW and I went on a weekend getaway the weekend before Valentines day, and even though it wasn't the purpose, it turned into a total sexcation. Jacuzzi room, mirrors, and all. The weather was perfect, but we hardly left the room at all. Just long enough to eat. Oh, and we went to a strip club for a while  Think we had sex eight or nine times between Friday night and Sunday morning.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> My STBW and I went on a weekend getaway the weekend before Valentines day, and even though it wasn't the purpose, it turned into a total sexcation. Jacuzzi room, mirrors, and all. The weather was perfect, but we hardly left the room at all. Just long enough to eat. Oh, and we went to a strip club for a while  Think we had sex eight or nine times between Friday night and Sunday morning.


Champ! I would cum in my pants if my wife wanted to go to a strip club with me. And all I would want is to get her table dances, so she wouldn't have to worry about me doing anything 'wrong.'

Hmmmm...perhaps I will suggest this when we go away. How did you approach the subject? My wife shows no tendencies at all that way, so my gut feeling is that it would be met with resistance.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> Champ! I would cum in my pants if my wife wanted to go to a strip club with me. And all I would want is to get her table dances, so she wouldn't have to worry about me doing anything 'wrong.'
> 
> Hmmmm...perhaps I will suggest this when we go away. How did you approach the subject? My wife shows no tendencies at all that way, so my gut feeling is that it would be met with resistance.


She was the one who suggested it actually. From my time around TAM, my STBW is not all that strange in this regard. There are quite a few women here who have taken their men to the strip clubs. She got herself a couple of table dances for my benefit  The club we went to was a higher end club, and the crowd was probably a third women that appeared to be there with either boyfriends or husbands. Even though she said she'd be fine with me getting a lap dance, and I believe she would have been, I had absolutely no interest in one...now the grinding she was doing on me while we were there...oh yeah


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> She was the one who suggested it actually. From my time around TAM, my STBW is not all that strange in this regard. There are quite a few women here who have taken their men to the strip clubs. She got herself a couple of table dances for my benefit  The club we went to was a higher end club, and the crowd was probably a third women that appeared to be there with either boyfriends or husbands. Even though she said she'd be fine with me getting a lap dance, and I believe she would have been, I had absolutely no interest in one...now the grinding she was doing on me while we were there...oh yeah


That's amazing, bro. I don't foresee my wife being as cool as yours suggesting it and its a long shot it would even happen. "Are you nuts?" is probably the response I will get. 

I am probably in the minority that I do not care for strip joints. Sure, it's nice eye candy but it's torture and an expensive one, at that. 

So I wouldn't have to deal with her being jealous because I would be like you - there to watch her and both of us getting off on it later. 

Hey, what's the worst that can happen? She says no.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> That's amazing, bro. I don't foresee my wife being as cool as yours suggesting it and its a long shot it would even happen. "Are you nuts?" is probably the response I will get.
> 
> I am probably in the minority that I do not care for strip joints. Sure, it's nice eye candy but it's torture and an expensive one, at that.
> 
> ...


I don't really care one way or another about them either. Sure, there are some good looking women there, and I can appreciate that. It's not really torture for me because they really don't arouse me. I'm not feeling any sexual attraction to them. Don't get me wrong, it was a good time, but I honestly don't think it would have been fun for me without her there. The sexual energy there is undeniable, and damn did I feel it, but it just seemed to draw my sexual focus even more to my STBW than away from her.

And yeah, she pretty cool...that's why I'm going to marry her


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I don't really care one way or another about them either. Sure, there are some good looking women there, and I can appreciate that. It's not really torture for me because they really don't arouse me. I'm not feeling any sexual attraction to them. Don't get me wrong, it was a good time, but I honestly don't think it would have been fun for me without her there. The sexual energy there is undeniable, and damn did I feel it, but it just seemed to draw my sexual focus even more to my STBW than away from her.
> 
> And yeah, she pretty cool...that's why I'm going to marry her


She's a keeper for sure. Good for you. 

When I did go to strip bars and happen to see a couple there, I found myself watching the woman and what she was doing more than the dancers. It was more 'real,' if you will and there more lezzing out that was going on, the better the show was.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Beachbabe...you didn't come back with your sex-cation report!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Beachbabe...you didn't come back with your sex-cation report!


She can't stand up quite yet.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Or may still be tied up in a basement somewhere?

Beachbabe! Blink twice if you need help!


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

Blink Blink!! Bahahahahaha...you guys made me laugh out loud, in front of children. LOL!
Yes, happy to report that I have to sit down gently. 
The weather completely complied and stayed miserable out so we HAD to stay in and play. I'm the type of gal, that after a "O", I can go a day or so and be completely satisfied. But this trip proved to be interesting, I had 4 in less than two days. But I have to say that the sex was more loving than dirty. Well, except when I gave him that "all important BJ" about 15 mins after we got there.
So there you have it... Thanks everyone for all the advice!


----------

